# Dog Agression?



## dmluvsmd91 (Apr 14, 2010)

i was wondering which bloodline tends to be the least dog agressive. my buddy said gotti but i pointed out to him that that is not a apbt line.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

All APBT bloodlines by their nature will be dog aggressive to some extent. Remember what they were created for. Any bloodline that's survived until now has done so largely because it has performed well in the box. So... basically don't ever trust one not to fight.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Your best bet for a non DA dog is to look for a breeder of AKC show line Staffies. Though there's no guarantee, I am told the show staffies are usually pretty calm with other dogs, as they have been bred that way to make them manageable in the show ring.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I was going to suggest Amstaffs but even then I wouldn't tempt fate. The potential for DA is still there.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are looking for a the orginal looking APBT and one that is not DA I don't think you will find it. My sister has an am.staff and she is less DA but certain dogs hit her radar as needing to be destroyed. Plus she is thicker and shorter than my APBT.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Gotti is an American BUlly line and from what I have seen most Bullies if socialized from an eearly age will be less Dog agressive than the American Pitbull Terrier.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

heck my bully is dog aggresive. do you have another dog?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The problem with bullies is that I notice people breeding the heck out of them when they are still pups. At this age nobody really knows their true temperament. My dog is half Bully and all he wants to do is get chased by other dogs. My first pit just wanted to kill anything with fur and legs and he was netured at 5 months old. My current dog is intact and he gets along with everydog little or small. I think it comes down to meeting the parents and hoping they are mature enough in order to know what they will pass to the pups.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I cannot think of an apbt or amstaff line that is less dog aggressive. Maybe a scatterbred pet-bred dog, from what I have seen. I thought when I got into the amstaffs 15 years ago, they would be less dog aggressive, but they are not. And, when they get into it, you need a breaking stick just like with an APBT. Some of the pure linebred Ruffian amstaffs are less dog aggressive in public, but at home, watch out.

I have noticed that the heavy show bred english staffordshire bull terriers are less dog aggressive than a pit or ast. Some can even play and run together. Now, I am not talking about irish or scottish staffies because they are quite "gamey". They will fight over food though.


----------



## BluePitBoi (May 18, 2010)

*Sisters Ex Pup was friendly as heck*

Well as for my sisters previous pup currently around 7 mo. now had some Pit in her but obviously mixed with perhaps Boxer/Lab. Roxy would just love to play with any dog even when my pup would get rough w her, which she was about 8 weeks older, taller and a few lbs more than him. As you see Not sure what breed the mom really was. Wow that puppy has tons of energy and fun lol!:hammer: I just don't know b/c the mom was protective and would bark at kids and other dogs.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

you wont ever get a non dog aggressive pup unless it is completly affraid of other dogs. even then that dog will be the first to feel threatened and will be the first to get aggressive. if you dont want your dog aggressive then you will need to socialize you pup from day one and actually let him play and be familiar with other dogs. even if you do this, it doesnt mean that your dog wont be aggressive towards other dogs it just means that it will be less likely. you have to be patient and learn your dog, how it acts around other dogs, its personality, have to know when it feels uneasy. pretty much be aware of everything that your dog feels. try this get back to us and we will help you more. thanks for the post


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

APBT= Animal Agressive it's the nature of the breed. They were bred for fighting that was the purpose of our breed hundreds of years ago so the trait is in them even today. Natural instinct if you will. Even with Apbt's that were crossed over with other breeds (creating the American bully) These dogs still have the tendency to be Animal Aggressive generally speaking. It will depend on the dog. It is safe to say that an American Bully was never bred to be DA in fact when the breed was created one of the goals was to breed out the Dog aggression.So with bloodlines like Gotti ect, you will most likely not have to deal with the DA to the extent of what you would be dealing with from a dog bred from Game BloodLines . But here again these are animals and must always be treated as such. Taking the extra precautions @ an early age by socializing your pup will help a great deal regardless of bloodline. And most importantly how to recognize early signs of Dog Aggression in your dog and what to do when it happens. Safety is always the number one priority for any dog owner.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

These bloodlines tend to be less aggresive towards other dogs

1. Beagle line
2. Pug line
3. Golden Retriver line
4. Collie line
5. Lab line
6. Boxer line
etc......


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Finding a non DA apbt is just luck of the draw, IMO very hard to find, like the old saying 'Never trust a bulldog not to fight'. I recomend another breed if DA is what you do not want. But with DA, you just have to use comon sence and have controll of situations.


----------



## dmluvsmd91 (Apr 14, 2010)

well a guy wants to sell me an RE/Watchdog pup. and my girl has a rotti pup.. if raised together could it work


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You will be fine with a pup until it matures then thats the real test, if the pit is growing up with the rotti then they may become lifetime friends!


----------

